# Late for work - your best Reptile excuse



## TheJoyces (Jan 12, 2013)

Several months ago I was doing the normal morning rounds of rodent cages before I went to work (back then I had some mice now I only have the rats) as I was emptying old food and replacing new food, topping up water etc I noticed that my mummy cage was a little quiet....

To my surprise a beautiful Brown Tree Snake was sitting nestled in the corner extremely full. The little feller had come in for a middnight snack (or early morning breakfast) and decided that three of my pregnant girls would be a good start. Being completely stuffed he had no way of getting out of their house.

Using my snake relocation tools I have at home, I had to somehow manage to take him out of the cage and into the bag.... You can imagine my call to my boss "Ah I'm going to be a little late this morning we've had an uninvited guest just drop by for some food" 

Even though I lost several mice, I got to handle a pretty awesome snake and take him to a home where he wasn't going to be hurt.

Just wondering if any of you have had any Reptile instances that have made you late for work?


----------



## fourexes (Jan 13, 2013)

Nothing important or as cool as that, but I'm always late to work for my reptiles lol. either tending to them or their food sources.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 13, 2013)

Ha ha you know literally like two weeks after that little mishap I had a carpet python visit and take out another 3 mice.... Had to make the same call again... Beginning to sound a lot like "the dog ate my homework excuse"


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Jan 13, 2013)

I wasn't late for work, but running late for uni lecture. One of my snakes had escaped her enclosure, I had to empty my entire bag out just to make sure she wan't stowing away with me for the day.


----------



## sharky (Jan 13, 2013)

hahahaha, awesome snake and a great excuse! Pretty funny that it happened twice, maybe you should relocate your cages


----------



## jacques92 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ended up being a couple of hours late for work when my spotted got out ,went under the washing machine what a mision it was to get him out


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 13, 2013)

jacques92 said:


> Ended up being a couple of hours late for work when my spotted got out ,went under the washing machine what a mision it was to get him out



ARGH How did you manage to get him out without him moving on once you moved the machine?

- - - Updated - - -



sharkyy1o5 said:


> hahahaha, awesome snake and a great excuse! Pretty funny that it happened twice, maybe you should relocate your cages



Cages have been relocated, and I made fly wire mesh coverings for them, so now even if I do get a little visit from any legless friend they won't be able to start snacking.... as much as I like to keep all animals happy my extended family needs their bellys full too.

- - - Updated - - -



sagara_cp_2006 said:


> I wasn't late for work, but running late for uni lecture. One of my snakes had escaped her enclosure, I had to empty my entire bag out just to make sure she wan't stowing away with me for the day.


 hahah where did you end up finding her?


----------



## jacques92 (Jan 13, 2013)

He moved up into the washing machine 
Lots of wires and stuff he holded on too made it a real mision to get him out


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 13, 2013)

jacques92 said:


> He moved up into the washing machine
> Lots of wires and stuff he holded on too made it a real mision to get him out



WOW I bet it did. I hope he wasn't injured during the whole ordeal?


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Jan 14, 2013)

I found her by chance when I was about to go to bed. I saw her tail about to disappead down the back of my duchess. It took about a week to find her though, having to literally remake my bed everynight to make sure she was not hiding underneath the sheets.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 14, 2013)

sagara_cp_2006 said:


> I found her by chance when I was about to go to bed. I saw her tail about to disappead down the back of my duchess. It took about a week to find her though, having to literally remake my bed everynight to make sure she was not hiding underneath the sheets.



Not the kind of bed bug you want biting you....


----------



## caliherp (Jan 15, 2013)

A couple months ago when I got a gecko shipped I told my boss would you rather me have it shipped here so it can sit on your desk all day, or would you rather me be a half hour late? She gave me a dirty look and told me I was going to make up that half hour.


----------



## Mitella (Jan 15, 2013)

did the mice have a go at him/her?
awesome find tho


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 15, 2013)

caliherp said:


> A couple months ago when I got a gecko shipped I told my boss would you rather me have it shipped here so it can sit on your desk all day, or would you rather me be a half hour late? She gave me a dirty look and told me I was going to make up that half hour.


Some bosses are just weiners. How is your gecko doing?

- - - Updated - - -



ReptiCKid said:


> did the mice have a go at him/her?
> awesome find tho



I think the mice were a little worried, the remaining huddled up top in the corner..... What kinda annoyed me was he ate all the pregnant mum's in that cage and didn't touch the ones that weren't.... Either way glad he managed to fill his belly before I sent him on his mary little way.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 15, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> Some bosses are just weiners. How is your gecko doing?


Alive well and almost to breeding weight thanks for asking.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 15, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Alive well and almost to breeding weight thanks for asking.



oooo very exciting I'm still yet to break my reptile breeding virginity.... Not really sure where to start, and too be honest we have some fine males so it's going ot be the next option of finding some suitable wives.... But at the same time I really want to start getting into Lizards pretty keen on the Eastern Water Dragons. Do you have any pix of your gek?


----------



## Tinky (Jan 15, 2013)

I was late to work a few months ago when just as I was about to leave, noticed that my Bredli had started shedding his skin.

Just had to sit and watch the process, though I had seen a few times before.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 15, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> oooo very exciting I'm still yet to break my reptile breeding virginity.... Not really sure where to start, and too be honest we have some fine males so it's going ot be the next option of finding some suitable wives.... But at the same time I really want to start getting into Lizards pretty keen on the Eastern Water Dragons. Do you have any pix of your gek?


Sure thing. This is a picture of it when it first arrived. It's a little to skinny for my liking. I'm happy to say its gains it's weigh back.






whatever reptile you chose to breed, just take your time and get to know the species. Figure out your goals and what Morphs or color phases you want to work with. Many people my self included jumped right into a project to find out later that particular morph or color phase isn't the one we like the most. I wish you nothing but luck with your future breeding plans.


Regards,Patrick


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 16, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Sure thing. This is a picture of it when it first arrived. It's a little to skinny for my liking. I'm happy to say its gains it's weigh back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tinky said:


> I was late to work a few months ago when just as I was about to leave, noticed that my Bredli had started shedding his skin.
> 
> Just had to sit and watch the process, though I had seen a few times before.



lol cant help but watching every time  im just lucky it hasnt happened on my way to work yet.

- - - Updated - - -

what a pretty gek love it


----------



## caliherp (Jan 16, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> lol cant help but watching every time  im just lucky it hasnt happened on my way to work yet.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> what a pretty gek love it



Thank you. I don't mean to get off topic, I just can't wait to see what he sires for me. Here's another picture of him with some weight on. He's not fully fired up.






Thats the last picture I swear.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 16, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Thank you. I don't mean to get off topic, I just can't wait to see what he sires for me. Here's another picture of him with some weight on. He's not fully fired up.
> 
> Thats the last picture I swear.




awww I love the pics.... It's an amazing gek really it, beats teh 93810928391283908 that I have around my house... although they are cute too, but not like this!!! Awesome


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 16, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Thank you. I don't mean to get off topic, I just can't wait to see what he sires for me. Here's another picture of him with some weight on. He's not fully fired up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey are these guys the geckos that do not regrow their tails and look like strange frog x gecko concoction??


----------



## sharky (Jan 16, 2013)

wow, amazing before and after pictures caliherp! You've done well


----------



## caliherp (Jan 17, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Hey are these guys the geckos that do not regrow their tails and look like strange frog x gecko concoction??


They sure are. It's a Rhacodactylus ciliatus if you would like to read more about them. I thought they looked strange when I first saw them tail less, but they grew on me. They actually have never found a wild adult with a tail. Some species in the genus regenerate there tails to the point where it's very hard to tell. R. ciliatus is becoming to common in the states. I have been contemplating selling my stock to work with more rarer species in the genus, they just have a soft spot in my heart. People say they drop there tails for little to no reason, but the only time I have ever had one drop a tail is when cage mates are fighting. Another reason why I like the genus so much is they are a prime example of island gigantism.

- - - Updated - - -



sharkyy1o5 said:


> wow, amazing before and after pictures caliherp! You've done well


Thank you for your kind words. It made my day.


----------

